# Question for everyone who plays the keyboard! MIDI notes sticking?



## demonwerewolf110 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a pretty basic Yamaha keyboard, a USB cable and use AcidPro and Mixcraft. In both programs, I have a small amount of latency (fixed for the most part with ASIO4ALL), but every few notes I play gets stuck and doesn't stop until I hit that key again. I've been looking around for some kind of fix, but I'm coming up with jack.

The only thing I've been able to figure out is that if I turn off my keyboard for a few minutes, the amount of sticky notes goes down and the longer I play, the more sticky notes I have.

What gives?


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't know if this is that case with sony acid (since I don't use it), but look in your midi device settings and check if there's an option along the lines of "On stop/play" then one of the options should be "Send all notes off", enable that option.


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 9, 2013)

Your problem is not unique; I've had it to a lesser degree with my speed-hungry software synthesizers. Not as prevalent as your case appears to be, so I'm not sure what the answer is beyond Raptros' suggestion.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Apr 9, 2013)

Unfortunately, with both AcidPro and Mixcraft, I don't seem to have any such options. I'm entirely at a loss for what to do here.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 9, 2013)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> Unfortunately, with both AcidPro and Mixcraft, I don't seem to have any such options. I'm entirely at a loss for what to do here.


They may be worded differently, check through every single midi option and you may find something. What specific cable do you have?


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have this one - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TE8ZHE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It wasn't that cheap when I bought it a week ago, go figure.

I have gone through the MIDI options in both AcidPro and Mixcraft, but I honestly can't find anything that comes close to what you mentioned. Granted, there are a lot of things that are practically hieroglyphics to me, but still, I don't see anything.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 9, 2013)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> I have this one - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TE8ZHE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It wasn't that cheap when I bought it a week ago, go figure.
> 
> I have gone through the MIDI options in both AcidPro and Mixcraft, but I honestly can't find anything that comes close to what you mentioned. Granted, there are a lot of things that are practically hieroglyphics to me, but still, I don't see anything.


Heh I have that same cable. They're labelled weirdly, I have the OUT plugged into the IN socket in the keyboard and vice versa. Try that.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Apr 9, 2013)

I do have it set up like that. It won't work unless it's set up like that, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 9, 2013)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> I do have it set up like that. It won't work unless it's set up like that, as far as I can tell.


Have you tried playing it with a different VSTi?


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Apr 9, 2013)

It does that with all of my VSTi's, unfortunately. I systematically went through all of my VSTi's when I noticed it happening to see if t was a problem with the one I was using.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 9, 2013)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> It does that with all of my VSTi's, unfortunately. I systematically went through all of my VSTi's when I noticed it happening to see if t was a problem with the one I was using.


Still sounds like a MIDI timing issue. I had a look on Reaper's forums and it seems this problem isn't specific to any DAW. http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=18270 Try out some of the suggestions in there such as increasing buffer size.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, I went through that thread, messed with the buffer size, checked out all of the settings (or the nearest facsimile of them in my programs) and nothing has changed. I'm seriously disappointed here. I mean, this was an expensive keyboard when I bought it, I have two unnecessarily expensive DAWs and several VSTi's that I generally didn't have the money for when I got them, but got them anyway, and I just can't find a solution for this. 

I also have found that when I use the pitch wheel, random keys will play with nigh infinite sustain and the instrument sound itself with change to something else entirely. I was trying out a synth patch just now and as soon as I touched the pitch wheel, about 6 random notes were struck and I was suddenly playing a pull-bar organ.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 9, 2013)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> Well, I went through that thread, messed with the buffer size, checked out all of the settings (or the nearest facsimile of them in my programs) and nothing has changed. I'm seriously disappointed here. I mean, this was an expensive keyboard when I bought it, I have two unnecessarily expensive DAWs and several VSTi's that I generally didn't have the money for when I got them, but got them anyway, and I just can't find a solution for this.
> 
> I also have found that when I use the pitch wheel, random keys will play with nigh infinite sustain and the instrument sound itself with change to something else entirely. I was trying out a synth patch just now and as soon as I touched the pitch wheel, about 6 random notes were struck and I was suddenly playing a pull-bar organ.


Then I have nothing else in that case. Sorry about that. All I can recommend now is to get another cable and see if that solves the problem. I don't know if the others here have any ideas or not. You could try and post on some music specific forums/website about your problem as they may have people with many, many more years of experience than I do.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Apr 9, 2013)

I found a keyboard forum (amusingly enough, keyboardforums.com, go figure) and posted something there. It doesn't look like they get too much traffic, though, so I don't know how much help I'll get. 

Thanks so much for all your help though!


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 9, 2013)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> I found a keyboard forum (amusingly enough, keyboardforums.com, go figure) and posted something there. It doesn't look like they get too much traffic, though, so I don't know how much help I'll get.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help though!


You may want to try the Sony acid forums here too http://www.acidplanet.com/forum/?T=6633

No problem! Let us know if you solve the problem!


----------

